# ? About Clipping Dairy Buck



## mdlopez (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok, I feel like this is a stupid question, but I have looked all over and found everything else about clipping a buck but nobody says whether you clip their jewels!?! The closest I could find is that you clip them "like a doe except for their beard", so since you clip the doe's udder, do you also clip the buck's package? (I'm being careful not to say something that gets removed. )

I know he won't like it, but I really don't want to show up at a show with a buck who has hairy privates (he's a Nigerian Dwarf) if all the other boys are smooth. At least the buck is only a year old and small enough to manage... for now! I'm glad you are all goat people and understand!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm just sitting in for replies... never thought about this before now!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't
There's nothing on the scorecard for seeing/judging his jewels.


----------



## mdlopez (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, Elizabeth. I thought about calling you to ask the question directly, but decided to post it instead. Someone else may be wondering the same thing.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

The hair on their parts is generally very short, I just clip well on the inside of the legs/around the teats carefully, that will be plenty


----------

